# Feeding 4 week old pups



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

My puppies are 4 weeks old. When should I start weaning them as they are showing an interest in Mum's food and I have had to move it so they can't get to it.
Also should they be having water?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i would start to give them mashed up puppy food now
i also give wheatabix's with semi skimmed milk in the morning 
its a messy start when they just learning they go swimming in it 
but its fun


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shall give the weetabix a whirl then!
What about water to drink?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

We give ours raw mince beef mashed up with warm water,creamed rice pudding,then when there a little older we start them on a complete food such as burns mini bites puppy bites,again soaked in water.
We also give Lactol.You can try water but don't give cows milk.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

amy_lou_79 said:


> My puppies are 4 weeks old. When should I start weaning them as they are showing an interest in Mum's food and I have had to move it so they can't get to it.
> Also should they be having water?


i start giving mine puppy food at 3 weeks, just a little bit of rice pudding or ready break to start, then onto beta puppy soaked in water. by 5 weeks i mix some raw mince through it. i usually have my puppies off the mother by 5-6 weeks. when you start giving them solid food put some water down, splash a little in their mouths, they might not take it at first, but will eventually, hope this helps...

p.s. expect some mess!!!! haha!


----------

